# Die Schlacht um Unterstadt



## Shataar (18. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen Die Schlacht um Unterstadt ist so ziemlich die geilste quest ever!
allein schon die qreihe davor mit dem ingame video und so weiter hat mich echt fasziniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das gibt von mir nen dickes lob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was haltet ihr von der quest falls ihr sie schon gemacht habt? *g*


----------



## Bigbear9871 (19. November 2008)

Mal eine frage neben bei gibt es eine derartige Quest auch auf allyseite?


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

Bigbear9871 schrieb:


> Mal eine frage neben bei gibt es eine derartige Quest auch auf allyseite?



das ist die allyseite, die horde wird wohl kaum unterstadt gehen, da wirds wohl sturmwind sein.

Ist ne lange questreihe in der Drachenöde mit Ingamevideo das einen richtig mitnimmt.

Danach gibts sogar einen Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine der geilsten quests überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. nesingway ist auch wieder da und hat wieder ein paar beherschen quests, aber endlich mus man nichtmehr 30x a und b killen sondern nur noch sachen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ist das der wo im mausoleom oder wie das heist der könig kommt und hilft? und dan muss man nach fordragon gehen dan zurm tempel und da fliegt man einen drachen und muss sachen kaputt machen? also so ghuls?^^


----------



## Altsahir (19. November 2008)

Jau, habe sie gestern gemacht und ist sicherlich eine der besten Quests im Spiel. Vorher war ich schon in der Frostgramhöhle und habe Arthas beim Frostgrammopsen gesehen... echt super.

Ich finds toll, das die alte Geschichte weitergeführt wird und an wc III angeknüpft wird. Die Welt wird echt lebendiger. Und auch das 'phasing' ist echt gelungen. Mann habe ich geschaut, als plötzlich alles in Flammen stand.

Also ... 2 thumbs up ... und mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Alts


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

Bei mir ging sie nicht :/
Ein GM sagte mir sie wäre in seltenen Fällen verbuggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (19. November 2008)

Die Horde macht das gleiche anscheinend!


[ SPOILER ]

Du machst ja die vorquestreihe am Wrathgate und danach wird man zu thrall geschickt und die Jaina Proudmoore kommt und warnt thrall und dann zieht man mit Thrall und mit Sylvanas nach undercity!


wie läufts denn genau bei der Allianz so ab?


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

Alextrasaz sagt einem man soll das Schild von dem Typen da einsammeln und zum König von Sw gehen, der schickt einen dann per Portal nach Orgrimmar,Undercity und wieder zurück - danach wird man vor Undercity geschickt, um da Varimatras und den Apotheker zu töten.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

oh man dan bin ich ja noch ne weile davon entfernt -.-


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> Bei mir ging sie nicht :/
> Ein GM sagte mir sie wäre in seltenen Fällen verbuggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf gilneas geht sie immer nicht, auf garrosh (neuer server) geht sie, da macht sie nur alle paar tage / stunden einer


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

also das heist das event kann immer nur einer machen??


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

DaniL schrieb:


> Die Horde macht das gleiche anscheinend!
> 
> 
> [ SPOILER ]
> ...



bei der allianz zieht man mit dem König von SW und Jania nach Unterstadt und bekämpft thrall und sylvanas, genau andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@natusumee: scheinbar, wenn den 3 nacheinander anklicken belibt es hängen. vllt ist das auch nur ein bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> bei der allianz zieht man mit dem König von SW und Jania nach Unterstadt und bekämpft thrall und sylvanas, genau andersrum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm nee :>



> also das heist das event kann immer nur einer machen??


das ist eine Art BG, es können so viele rein wie wollen, ist aber auch alleine machbar


----------



## Kurta (19. November 2008)

ab wann kann man die Q machen??? also welchem lvl??? hört sich ja geil an *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> öhm nee :>



doch tut man, ich war mit dem könig und jania drinne und habe thrall besiegt, aber bleib ruhig auf deinem besserwisser trip


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> ab wann kann man die Q machen??? also welchem lvl??? hört sich ja geil an *freu*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ab 73 kannste drachenöde, und die questreihe ist sehr lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (19. November 2008)

ich bin irgendwie zu desinformiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



welche Questreihe? hat jemand ein link zur buffed Datenbank?
sind das die Horde q mit den Scharlachroten Typen im süden von Drachenöde?


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> doch tut man, ich war mit dem könig und jania drinne und habe thrall besiegt, aber bleib ruhig auf deinem besserwisser trip


Du hast schon eine Ahnung worum es in der Questline geht ? Die allianz und die Horde kämpfen gemeinsam gegen Variamtras und den Hochapotheker,
weil diese sich gegen die Horde gestellt haben ?
Ausserdem besuchst du Thrall wärend der Questreihe sogar als Alianzler in Orgrimmar, der dich um Hilfe bittet...

KkThx


----------



## BimmBamm (19. November 2008)

DaniL schrieb:


> wie läufts denn genau bei der Allianz so ab?



Allein steht die Allianz-Armee einem bereits verlorenen Kampf gegenüber, als die Hörner des Krieges ertönen und die furchtlosen Krieger der Horde erscheinen. Der Anführer der Hordenschar nimmt seinen Platz an der Seite Fordragons ein. Fordragon sieht seinen alten Widersacher an und grinst: "Ich dachte schon, Du würdest kneifen!" Die beiden Konkurrenten wissen, daß es niemanden gibt, mit dem sie lieber an der Seite gegen einen übermächtigen Feind antreten wollen.
Gemeinsam ziehen Hordler und Allianz in die hoffnungslose Schlacht; nicht wissend, das sie von den Truppen der Horde verraten werden. Die "Verlassenen" unter der Führung des Apothekers schlagen zwar Arthas zurück, strecken aber gleichzeitig sowohl die Armee der Horde als auch der Allianz nieder!

Der Spieler darf Bolvars Schild suchen und dem König in Sturmwind neben der schlechten Nachricht des unfreiwilligen Ablebens des Kriegslords überbringen und mit Thrall in OG reden. Daraufhin stürmt der hasserfüllte König mitsamt dem Spieler und seiner Mitstreiter in einer viel zu langen Sequenz Unterstadt und bringt den Apotheker zur Strecke. Schließlich stehen der König und Thrall sich gegenüber. Der Allianz-Anführer ist mittlerweile so zerfressen vom Haß auf die Horde, die immerhin die Geißel auf die Welt gebracht hat, daß er endgültig Thrall ein Ende bereiten möchte, auf das endlich wieder Frieden einkehre (gute Absichten, falsche Ausführungen - die Geschichte nicht nur WoWs ist voll davon). Frau Prachtmeer verhindert leider die Konfrontation, indem sie alle Allianzler wegteleportiert, die dohfe Kuh!

Der Herr Bolvar Drachenwill ist mittlerweile wohl doch wieder Lord Bolvar Fordragon; seiner Majestät Varian Wrynns Stellvertreter - und er stirbt im AddOn ebenso wie ein hochrangiger Counterpart der Horde, dessen Namen ich leider nicht mitbekommen habe (aber sein Heldenlied wird innerhalb der Horde wohl überall gesungen - vergesst bitte nicht, an wessen Seite er in freundlichem Einvernehmen starb - und teilt mir den verdammten Namen mit, damit auch auf Ally-Seite seine Rolle nicht vergessen wird).


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ab 73 kannste drachenöde, und die questreihe ist sehr lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sehr sehr sehr e.t.c lang^^


----------



## Aloren (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> doch tut man, ich war mit dem könig und jania drinne und habe thrall besiegt, aber bleib ruhig auf deinem besserwisser trip


Man besiegt Thrall nicht. Jaina kommt irgendwann und beendet den Kampf zwischen Horde und Allianz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer schon mit Arroganz
um sich wirft, sollte wenigstens die Dinge korrekt wiedergeben.
Und bitte nennt Frostmourne nicht Frostgram, da drehen sich mir die Eingeweide um den Hals ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Questreihe war wirklich eine der geilsten überhaupt. Und auch da, wo man sieht, wie Arthas seine Truppen zurücklässt und sich das Schwert holt.
Vor allem toll finde ich noch, dass man immer noch seinen Hammer liegen sieht, wo er ihn damals hat fallen lassen.
Weiß einer, ob das dann da weitergeht, weil man ja mit ziemlich interessanten erkenntnissen aus der Höhle kommt,
die ich jetzt aber nicht spoilern will.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grinsedrache (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ab 73 kannste drachenöde, und die questreihe ist sehr lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst schon vorher Drachenöde. 

Die eigentliche Questreihe startet bei der Allianz in der Feste Wintergarde.. Leute retten.. and so on. 

Ziemlich am Ende der Questreihe bekommt man von der Königin des roten Schwarms den Auftrag mit Bolvars Schild nach Sturmwind zu reisen. Von da aus OG -- > Undercity. Wo man sich mit Varian und Jaina reinkämpft, nebenbei den Apotheker ums Eckchen bringt. Man sieht im Thronsaal von Sylvannas Thrall stehen. Varian denkt die Horde will Krieg bla. 
Jaina frostet alle Allianzplayer und Varian bevor dumme Sachen geschehen. 
Port back to SW durch Jaina. Ende.

Hordenvariante : man geht mit Thrall und Sylvannas rein, schnetzelt sich bis zu Varimathras durch

->> http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/911
( Spoiler )

( und wer behauptet ich lüge reiß ich den Kopf runter. hab die Quest gestern fertig gespielt ) 

Geile Questreihe auch wenn das ingame Vid  Wrathgate ziemlich bunter Matsch war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miages (19. November 2008)

Also richtig ist, dass man als allianz gemeinsam mit der horde unterstadt zurück erobern muss.
die verlassenen und die gesamte horde an sich wurden von Variamtras hintergangen. fräulein proudmoore sorgt dafür, dass man sich mit thrall verbündet um den verräter aus unterstadt zu vertreiben. 

zu tazmal... du hast halb recht. könig wrynn`s hass gegen die horde wird so stark, das er vor hat thrall zu töten. man stürmt mit allen helden und mitstreitern durch uc richtung thrall  wrynn lässt seine sprüche ab und fängt den kampf mit thrall an. ABER  besiegt hast du ihn zu 100% nicht, da die gutherzige proudmoore wrynn unddich aus der schlacht geportet hat und ihr plötzlich wieder in stormwind seid, bevor der kampf richtig begonnen hat.

aber dennoch, eine der besten questreihen die es bisher gab. 
finde aber im allgemeinen das einige neue quests sehr kurzweilig und super interessant sind. zb auch bei den vyrkuls. da gibt es eine quest, bei der man auf einem drachen fliegt und man sich mit einer art harpune auf andere drachen "seilen" kann um so den vyrkul kämpfer zu besiegen.  sehr nett gemacht.


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Geile Questreihe auch wenn das ingame Vid  Wrathgate ziemlich bunter Matsch war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war voll geflasht dass ich ein Video in Wow seh Oo
Dachte erst mein Rechner stürzt ab weil der Bildschirm schwarz wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldman (19. November 2008)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, eine der imposantesten Quests, die ich bisher gespielt habe in WoW.


----------



## Aloren (19. November 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> Ich war voll geflasht dass ich ein Video in Wow seh Oo
> Dachte erst mein Rechner stürzt ab weil der Bildschirm schwarz wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz genau, war bei mir auch  so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (19. November 2008)

sehr geile quest.

wer war der orc, der da mit fourdragon vom apotheker getötet wurde? saurfang?

--

die schlacht in uc lief bei mir tadellos hatte allerdings 25 minuten wartezeit bis sie startete.
beim gildenmember hatte es sogar 1 stunde wartezeit.  warum das so lange dauert, k.a.

jedoch als holypriests mal 15k crits hinlegen und 6-8k dps fahren macht scho laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(in der schlacht mit buff)


----------



## Gerbalin (19. November 2008)

Aloren schrieb:


> Ganz genau, war bei mir auch  so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein sehr gutes Ingame-Event genau wie das bei den Todesrittern an der Kapelle des Lichts.


----------



## Ghuld0n (19. November 2008)

Wen es interessiert... Hier ist nen Link zur Questreihe: http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/911


----------



## Visi0n (19. November 2008)

wenn ich nicht völlig falsch liege müsste es garrosh hellscream sein der sohn von grom .. saurfang eher nicht da der orc im video ja braun is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah ok hab mich vertan is saurfangs sohn anscheinend ^^ nach dem video von ghuld0n


----------



## Vislegis (19. November 2008)

ich hab hier was von frostmourn höhle gelesen aber sowas hab ich nich gesehen ,liegt das vielleicht daran dass ich Hordler bin? Und wo genau ist diese Höhle ... mich würd das mal interessieren


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. November 2008)

Mal ne blöde frage: Ich bin auch so ziehmlich am anfang dieser Questreihe aber wenn es nach OG geht mit den NPC wie sieht das aus mit den Hordlern die in der Stadt stehen? können die einen wie nen Alli ganz normal angreifen oder bekommt man n Kostüm? sonst ist das ja unmöglich diese Quest abzuschließen weil die einen ja killn sobald man in die Stadt kommt oder ist OG für einen selber dann Instanziert? oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Vislegis (19. November 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde frage: Ich bin auch so ziehmlich am anfang dieser Questreihe aber wenn es nach OG geht mit den NPC wie sieht das aus mit den Hordlern die in der Stadt stehen? können die einen wie nen Alli ganz normal angreifen oder bekommt man n Kostüm? sonst ist das ja unmöglich diese Quest abzuschließen weil die einen ja killn sobald man in die Stadt kommt oder ist OG für einen selber dann Instanziert? oder wie läuft das ab?


Og ist instanziert nur die mit der Quest sin da


----------



## Golia (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> doch tut man, ich war mit dem könig und jania drinne und habe thrall besiegt, aber bleib ruhig auf deinem besserwisser trip




Also deine Signatur ist ja mal ffürn Arsch - der erste Post schonmal total daneben und dann Thrall besiegt - LOL

Ich bin zwar Horde aber als euer Ignoranter König kommt werden alle kurz nach dem Kampfbeginn von Jaina gefrostet und die Allianz weggeportet - weil Jaina wohl die Einzige der Allianz ist, die nicht so verbohrt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Warum sollte man auf Allinazseite bei diesem Event dann Thrall fertig machen - wenn das zur Storyline gehört sollte wohl auf beiden Seiten die gleiche Geschichte erzählt werden wenn auch aus anderem Blickwinkel -> UC befreien evtl ja -> mit Thrall kloppen (kurz) ja aber besiegen Bödsinn


----------



## Grinsedrache (19. November 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde frage: Ich bin auch so ziehmlich am anfang dieser Questreihe aber wenn es nach OG geht mit den NPC wie sieht das aus mit den Hordlern die in der Stadt stehen? können die einen wie nen Alli ganz normal angreifen oder bekommt man n Kostüm? sonst ist das ja unmöglich diese Quest abzuschließen weil die einen ja killn sobald man in die Stadt kommt oder ist OG für einen selber dann Instanziert? oder wie läuft das ab?



Ich bin spaßeshalber mal durch ganz OG getourt, hab aber  keinen einzigen Hordler gesehen. Ergo ist das Gebiet auch instanziert.  Die Wachen sind zwar rot, aber sie greifen dich nicht an und du kannst die Wachen nicht angreifen. Kein Kostüm und son Zeug.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (19. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Der Allianz-Anführer ist mittlerweile so zerfressen vom Haß auf die Horde, *die immerhin die Geißel auf die Welt gebracht hat*, daß er endgültig Thrall ein Ende bereiten möchte, auf das endlich wieder Frieden einkehre (gute Absichten, falsche Ausführungen - die Geschichte nicht nur WoWs ist voll davon). Frau Prachtmeer verhindert leider die Konfrontation, indem sie alle Allianzler wegteleportiert, die dohfe Kuh!




Naja das mit der Geißel war die brennende Legion und ein gewisser Menschenprinz hat sie so mächtig gemacht. Bevor du das nächste mal was sagst, informier dich vorher.


----------



## Mindista (19. November 2008)

Visi0n schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht völlig falsch liege müsste es garrosh hellscream sein der sohn von grom .. saurfang eher nicht da der orc im video ja braun is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nach der farbe kann man eh net gehen.
bei menschen variiert die ja auch, je nachdem wie lange man in der sonne hockt von weiß über rot bis braun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das ist die allyseite, die horde wird wohl kaum unterstadt gehen, da wirds wohl sturmwind sein.
> 
> Ist ne lange questreihe in der Drachenöde mit Ingamevideo das einen richtig mitnimmt.
> 
> ...



ne das hordenseite weil die geißel die unterstadt einnimt und man unter der führung von thrall unterstadt befreien muss


----------



## Curarthelas (19. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Der Herr Bolvar Drachenwill ist mittlerweile wohl doch wieder Lord Bolvar Fordragon; seiner Majestät Varian Wrynns Stellvertreter - und er stirbt im AddOn ebenso wie ein hochrangiger Counterpart der Horde, dessen Namen ich leider nicht mitbekommen habe (aber sein Heldenlied wird innerhalb der Horde wohl überall gesungen - vergesst bitte nicht, an wessen Seite er in freundlichem Einvernehmen starb - und teilt mir den verdammten Namen mit, damit auch auf Ally-Seite seine Rolle nicht vergessen wird).



Auf Hordenseite ist das Saurfang der jüngere, Sohn von Saurfang. Wieso er die Hautfarbe der ürsprünglichen Orcs hat kann ich nur vermuten. Wahrscheinlich hat Saurfang eine Frau gefunden als er mit Thrall Garrosh Hellscream in Garadar besucht hat. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Edit: Auf Hordenseite überbringt man Saurfang die Rüstung seines Sohnes und er sagt: "Ein Orc ist voller Stolz wenn sein Sohn in einer heldenhafter Schlacht fällt. Wieso sollte ich also trauern? Mein Herz ist voller Stolz."(nicht die genaue Wortwahl)


----------



## manavortex (19. November 2008)

Ne, man ist ja Diplomat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mit der Questreihe in der (Allianz)Burg Wintergarde mit 71 oder so angefangen. War dann auch mit 71 durch, auch, wenn der feige König der seltsamen Menschen erst mal eine halbe Stunde gebuggt hat und wir ihn dann schließlich per Emote mit gesalzenem Wildbret füttern mussten, bis er losgelaufen ist. Man kann sie prima zu mehreren machen, muss dafür nicht mal in einer Gruppe sein, man muss halt nur an dem Typen drankleben.

In den Comics (die ich selbst nicht gelesen habe) wird Wrynn von den Orks gefangengehalten und dazu gezwungen, mit seinen beiden Freunden, dem Dudu und der Schurkin, die da rumstehen, als Gladiator zu kämpfen. Deshalb hat er ein Problem mit Orks und insbesondere mit Thrall. Er faselt irgendwas davon, dass er bei jedem siegreichen Arenakampf sich vorgestellt hat, Thrall zu erschlagen... wie dumm von ihm :> Dabei ist Thrall wirklich noch einer von den Gemäßigten, ich glaube, wenn er den wirklich töten würde und Saurfang (senior) die Macht übernehmen würde, würde Azeroth brennen. Kleiner Rassist, dieser Menschenkönig. Vielleicht sollte man ihn diskombobulieren...

Der Ork, der bei Bolvar kämpft, ist Saurfang junior...

Generell hat mir die Questreihe riesigen Spaß gemacht. Die Videosequenz war episch, und die Instanziierung (Phasing?) des Gebiets ist einfach klasse!


----------



## BimmBamm (19. November 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Horde aber als euer Ignoranter König kommt werden alle kurz nach dem Kampfbeginn von Jaina gefrostet und die Allianz weggeportet - weil Jaina wohl die Einzige der Allianz ist, die nicht so verbohrt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was heißt "verbohrt"? Der gute König ist nun mal der nicht ganz abwegigen Ansicht, daß erst die Horde den ganzen Geißel-Mist über die Welt gebracht hat und mit dem Tode des Anführers wahrscheinlich auch der Rest dieser Feindesfront zusammenbricht (er war halt noch nie auf einem Rnd-BG auf einem Horde-dominierten Realmpool). Sein Berater Fordragon, der die Horden-Armeen durchaus zu schätzen wußte, hat ja leider den Löffel ganz weit weggeschmissen (obwohl es mich nicht wundern würde, wenn man ihm auf Seiten der Geißel noch einmal begegnen würde).



> Warum sollte man auf Allinazseite bei diesem Event dann Thrall fertig machen - wenn das zur Storyline gehört sollte wohl auf beiden Seiten die gleiche Geschichte erzählt werden wenn auch aus anderem Blickwinkel -> UC befreien evtl ja -> mit Thrall kloppen (kurz) ja aber besiegen Bödsinn



Du hast ganz recht - mehr als eine kurze Klopperei gab es nicht, bevor sich die dämliche Pazifisten-Kuh da einmischte. Hätte gern erlebt, wie es ausgegangen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mindista (19. November 2008)

manavortex schrieb:


> Ne, man ist ja Diplomat..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ah danke dir. warum genau dreht eigentlich ein teil der verlassenen (unter putres und varimatras) so sehr am rad? alles nur einfluß vol lichkönig? irgendwie bekommt man davon als ally etwas wenig mit. bitte um aufklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (19. November 2008)

Das Geilste ist,

Jeder hat 40K+ HP
Haut 20K Crits raus oder 10K als Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und man wird geheilt XD
Zieht DD sachen an.

BTW Allianzler nehmt die Angel mit.


----------



## BimmBamm (19. November 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Naja das mit der Geißel war die brennende Legion und ein gewisser Menschenprinz hat sie so mächtig gemacht. Bevor du das nächste mal was sagst, informier dich vorher.



Ich ergänze meinen Satz "die immerhin die Geißel auf die Welt gebracht hat" durch "die immerhin seiner begrenzten Sichtweise nach die Geißel in diese Welt gebracht hat". Nun informierhalber zufrieden? Man kann auch Korinthen kacken...


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (19. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich ergänze meinen Satz "die immerhin die Geißel auf die Welt gebracht hat" durch "die immerhin seiner begrenzten Sichtweise nach die Geißel in diese Welt gebracht hat". Nun informierhalber zufrieden? Man kann auch Korinthen kacken...




Ne damit hatte die Horde gar nix zu tun, mit der Geißel, wenn du WC 3 gespielt hättest wüsstest du das.


----------



## Golia (19. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was heißt "verbohrt"? Der gute König ist nun mal der nicht ganz abwegigen Ansicht, daß erst die Horde den ganzen Geißel-Mist über die Welt gebracht hat und mit dem Tode des Anführers wahrscheinlich auch der Rest dieser Feindesfront zusammenbricht (er war halt noch nie auf einem Rnd-BG auf einem Horde-dominierten Realmpool). Sein Berater Fordragon, der die Horden-Armeen durchaus zu schätzen wußte, hat ja leider den Löffel ganz weit weggeschmissen (obwohl es mich nicht wundern würde, wenn man ihm auf Seiten der Geißel noch einmal begegnen würde).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja Geißel Mist wohl eher weniger oder ? Also Orc's + Brennende Legion OK ...

Denn immerhin ist ja der jetztige Geißelchef nen Mensch und dann auch irgendwie sogar noch nen König (auch wenn er sich durch en Mord an seinem Vater selbst gekröhnt hat) ...


----------



## Curarthelas (19. November 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> ah danke dir. warum genau dreht eigentlich ein teil der verlassenen (unter putres und varimatras) so sehr am rad? alles nur einfluß vol lichkönig? irgendwie bekommt man davon als ally etwas wenig mit. bitte um aufklärung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf Hordenseite bekommt man nur mit, dass Varimathras den Verrat schon seit seiner Unterwerfung durch Sylvannas geplant hatte. Wer genau da mit Varimathras zusammen arbeitet weiß ich leider nicht. Man sieht nur im Endkampf, dass Portale zum twisting Nether offen stehen aus denen Legionsanhänger nach Unterstadt kommen.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (19. November 2008)

Curarthelas schrieb:


> Auf Hordenseite bekommt man nur mit, dass Varimathras den Verrat schon seit seiner Unterwerfung durch Sylvannas geplant hatte. Wer genau da mit Varimathras zusammen arbeitet weiß ich leider nicht. Man sieht nur im Endkampf, dass Portale zum twisting Nether offen stehen aus denen Legionsanhänger nach Unterstadt kommen.



Kil´Jaeden oder Sargeras würd ich mal schätzen


----------



## BimmBamm (19. November 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Ne damit hatte die Horde gar nix zu tun, mit der Geißel, wenn du WC 3 gespielt hättest wüsstest du das.



Besessene (also nicht so ganz verantwortliche) Typen bringen eine grünhäutige Armee in die Welt - da braucht man nicht erst zu fragen, wem man die Schuld gibt. Der Herr Medivh - ziemlich ambivalent und später als "Gutzauberer" auftauchend - baut das Portal; der Herr Arthas (im Video gar "Artasch" genannt) wird durch ein krummes Rostding (das es nicht mal schafft, einen stinkenden Zwerg umzubringen; das nichtsnutzige Ding - das will ich nicht mal als "legendary but can't kill a dwarf") korrumpiert. Die Armeen sahen allerdings anders aus; was ja auch erst den Hass auf die Horde in die Welt brachte.... - aber ich lasse mich da gerne von "WC3 - Heart of the Tiger"-Spielern eines Besseren belehren (könnt ihr bitte aufhören, das Kürzel von "Wing Commander" zu klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Pono (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das ist die allyseite, die horde wird wohl kaum unterstadt gehen, da wirds wohl sturmwind sein.
> 
> Ist ne lange questreihe in der Drachenöde mit Ingamevideo das einen richtig mitnimmt.





loooool
logisch geht die horde nach uc... was wollen die in sw..
scheisse mann mach die quest lieber erstma... die allis haun glaub ich putress um, aber weiss es nicht genau


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (19. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Besessene (also nicht so ganz verantwortliche) Typen bringen eine grünhäutige Armee in die Welt - da braucht man nicht erst zu fragen, wem man die Schuld gibt. Der Herr Medivh - ziemlich ambivalent und später als "Gutzauberer" auftauchend - baut das Portal; der Herr Arthas (im Video gar "Artasch" genannt) wird durch ein krummes Rostding (das es nicht mal schafft, einen stinkenden Zwerg umzubringen; das nichtsnutzige Ding - das will ich nicht mal als "legendary but can't kill a dwarf") korrumpiert. Die Armeen sahen allerdings anders aus; was ja auch erst den Hass auf die Horde in die Welt brachte.... - aber ich lasse mich da gerne von "WC3 - Heart of the Tiger"-Spielern eines Besseren belehren (könnt ihr bitte aufhören, das Kürzel von "Wing Commander" zu klauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und was hat diese Grünhäutige Armee bitte mit der Geißel zu tun? Und WC= Warcraft oder Wing Commander, glaube nicht das sich Origin damals das Kürzel markenrechtlich schützen lassen hat.


----------



## Vanitra (19. November 2008)

Leider war die Quest bei mir verbugt. Als ich vor UC ankam war der König bereits losgelaufen und schon die Kanäle runter und hatte auch schon das Apothekarium gesichert. Als ich dort war da war der König bereits bei Sylvanas, die Quest fertig und ich wurde rausgeportet ohne überhaupt einen Untoten gesehen zu haben. Quest zwar abgeschlossen aber eben leider nicht erlebt.

Zum Glück habe ich das Video zu der Quest gesehen, so weiß ich wenigstens was passiert. Werd mal schauen ob ich mit der Gilde mitgehen kann sobald einer von uns auch soweit ist.


----------



## Deryana (19. November 2008)

wenn sie net gnadenlos buggy wäre würd ich sie auchma fertigmachen :/


----------



## Curarthelas (19. November 2008)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich das Video zu der Quest gesehen, so weiß ich wenigstens was passiert. Werd mal schauen ob ich mit der Gilde mitgehen kann sobald einer von uns auch soweit ist.



Wird leider nicht möglich sein, durch das Phasing wirst du nichts miterleben können. Es wird das ganz normale Unterstadt sein ohne Varimathras.


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2008)

Die Quest ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## Genomchen (19. November 2008)

Leute gibts nen Link auf buffed.de, der die Questreihe guided? Oder kann mir jemand sagen wo das ganze losgeht.
Oder aber Buffed-Team, das wär doch ne Grundlage für nen Guide, oder ned. Wenn das schon die geilste Quest ever sein soll, hätte sie es ja verdient.


----------



## pgnonick (19. November 2008)

Hallo,
wo fängt denn die questreihe für die horde an? Hier steht nur, wo diese für die Allainz anfängt. Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

pgnonick


----------



## Astrakiller (19. November 2008)

Bei mir hat sie Problemlos geklappt ( Gul'Dan, Hordeseite ) und ich muss zugeben,es war die Geilste Quest ever..Zumal sich zeigt,das Varimathras immernoch ein feiger Nathrezim ist,der sich an Sargeras klammert ( den versucht er nämlich zu rufen ).

Die belohnungen sind auch super - die Lederhose + das Trinket hab ich direkt gegen meine alten Epics eingetauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Kann jedem Hordler nur diese Quest empfehlen..Keine Ahnung wie sie anfängt,macht einfach alle Quests in der Drachenöde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Achja: *DAS GEBIET IST NICHT INSTANZIERT!!!*. Das ist dieses sogenannte "Phased Questing",wie im DK Startgebiet,wo du zwar weiterhin mit allen Spielern Chatten kannst ( im /2 und so ) aber sie dich nicht sehen,es sei denn sie sind auch bei der Quest..Genauso,wie du Varimathras nach der Questreihe nichtmehr siehst,die anderen Hordler aber schon.


----------



## Depak (19. November 2008)

Also wer noch nicht hat, vorher Varimathras Quests für RF machen sonst sind sie nicht mehr schaffbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grinsedrache (19. November 2008)

pgnonick schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo fängt denn die questreihe für die horde an? Hier steht nur, wo diese für die Allainz anfängt. Danke schonmal
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich zwar schon mal gepostet.. aber bitte : 

http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/911


----------



## pgnonick (19. November 2008)

Grinsedrache schrieb:


> hab ich zwar schon mal gepostet.. aber bitte :
> 
> http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/911



ah thx, habe da nich draufgeklickt, wegen spoilergefahr ^^


----------



## SpencerHH (19. November 2008)

Gibts es eigendlich später weitere solcher questreihen mit video frequenzen und zenarien??


----------



## notoes (19. November 2008)

ich fass das mal kurz zusammen und verbessere kurz^^

horde kämpft an der seite von thrall und sylvanas in UC gegen varimathras , der die horde (insbesondere sylvans verraten hat)(evtl. an sageras , der ja auch teil der geisel ist...oder die geisel??)...nach dem kampf gegen varimathras beginnt ein kurzer kampf gegen den knilch von der allinaz ( evtl. koenig) ...wird allerdings unterbrochen und thralls alte freundin "jana ina" (entschuldigung) bekannt vom allistützpunkt in düstermarschen, portet den wütenden allianzler weg.
 waehrend der quest , nachdem man saurfang die rüstung seines toten sohnes ( der im film neben bolvar stirbt) ueberreicht und dieser uns nach OG schickt, taucht "jana ina" (sry...ich weiß nimmer wie richtig...) auch in OG auf und spricht davon das sie sich vorstellen kann das horde+allianz seite an seite gegen arthas kämpfen.

während horde die q , durch den kill von varimathras abschließt, wird die allianz aus anderen gründen nach UC geschickt...sie soll an der seite des königs, nach einem kurzen zwischenstop und einer audienz bei thrall in OG, den tot von bolvar rächen, dieser starb wie im video zu sehen durch den hinterhältigen aber offensichtlich für die horde tätigen apotheker putress. 
der koenig (?) der die allianz durch UC führt wird am ende des events von thrall und seiner horde angegriffen / greift thrall und seine horde in UC an
(fraktionsabhängig)

putress, der zwar im namen der "königlichen apothekervereinigung" handelt (UC)  das erste mal aber mit erneutem erscheinen der geisel auftrat, soll ein instanzboss werden der unter anderem auch t8 droppt...

(die königliche apothervereinigung, eine unterfraktion der verlassenen, sucht seit erscheinen von WoW nach einer "neuen seuche" die, die geisel tötet und humanoide zu lebenden toten macht ....im classic wow nicht erfolgreich und in BC nicht erwähnt, nimmt die fraktion, zumindest fuer die hordespieler, mit WotLK eine größere stellung innerhalb der horde ein...)

da putress scheinbar nicht im sinne der königin der verlassenen (sylvanas) gehandelt hat und durch seinen angriff auch nicht nur den krieg zwischen allianz und horde weiter angefacht hat , sondern auch mitglieder der horde ( saurfang) tötete , waere das auch ein grund warum er fuer die horde auf der abschussliste steht...
somit auch stimmig warum ausgerechnet er ein instanzboss werden soll...

ich hoffe meine gedanken und meine erinnerung an diese wirklich sehr tolle quest konnten ein bisschen licht ins dunkel bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg notoes

flames, verbesserungsvorschläge und allerhand andere geistige (oder auch nicht) ergüsse nehme ich gern per PM an und versuche diese auch zu beantworten oder zu kontern...(xD)


----------



## Lighthelios (19. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Reihe für die Allianz startet? Habe den Thread gelesen und keine brauchbaren Hinweise gefunden...


----------



## oliilo (19. November 2008)

> Step 1: Recruiting the Taunka
> 
> 1.) Into the Fold
> 2.) Blood Oath of the Horde
> ...


 das stand auf wowhead und jetzt wolte ich fragen muss ich die alle machen oder langen ein paar und wenn an welche sind das ?


----------



## Koshvel (20. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das ist die allyseite, die horde wird wohl kaum unterstadt gehen, da wirds wohl sturmwind sein.
> 
> Ist ne lange questreihe in der Drachenöde mit Ingamevideo das einen richtig mitnimmt.
> 
> ...




Entweder verstehe ich deine Antwort nicht oder du verstehst die Frage nicht.Bei der Schlacht um Unterstadt wird Sylvannas von Varimathras verraten und du kämpfst dann Seite an Seite mit Thrall und Sylvannas in Unterstadt und nicht in Sturmwind.


----------



## Fornika (20. November 2008)

@ TE : Toll darauf freue mich mich, gleich mal schauen heute nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke



Lighthelios schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Reihe für die Allianz startet? Habe den Thread gelesen und keine brauchbaren Hinweise gefunden...



Wurde mehrfach erwähnt.




Vanitra schrieb:


> Leider war die Quest bei mir verbugt. Als ich vor UC ankam war der König bereits losgelaufen und schon die Kanäle runter und hatte auch schon das Apothekarium gesichert. Als ich dort war da war der König bereits bei Sylvanas, die Quest fertig und ich wurde rausgeportet ohne überhaupt einen Untoten gesehen zu haben. Quest zwar abgeschlossen aber eben leider nicht erlebt.
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich das Video zu der Quest gesehen, so weiß ich wenigstens was passiert. Werd mal schauen ob ich mit der Gilde mitgehen kann sobald einer von uns auch soweit ist.



In deinem Fall war die Quest nicht verbuggt. Du hattest einfach das Pech das du nicht von anfang an dabei warst.


Fornika


----------



## Aishe (20. November 2008)

Für Englisch-Unkundige: dies dürfte der Start der Questreihe sein (Horde)-

_Taunka'les Untergang 

Questziel

Sprecht mit Mutter Tauranook außerhalb von Taunka'le.

Beschreibung

Wir sind verloren, [name]. Dieser Ort ist schon seit vielen Generationen unsere Heimat gewesen, doch er ist nicht länger sicher. Hier begegnet einem nur noch der Tod... Tod und die Erinnerung daran, wie es einst gewesen ist.

Ich habe die Evakuierung von Taunka'le beordert. Alle verbliebenen Taunka müssen den Ort sofort verlassen und sich auf den Weg zu unserer Hauptsiedlung Eisnebel in der Drachenöde machen.

Orkan deutet in Richtung Osten.

Ihr müsst dabei helfen, mein Volk in Sicherheit zu bringen, [name]. Mutter Tauranook erwartet Euch am Eingang des Dorfes. Beeilt Euch! Die Geißel ist überall und kommt immer näher!_

speedydragon=11929 - website soll Trojaner beinhalten

endet mit 

_Agmars Hammer

Questziel

Reist nach Agmars Hammer in der Drachenöde und sprecht mit Oberanführer Agmar (http://speedydragon.gamestar.de/npc?id=26379).

Beschreibung

Direkt östlich dieses Flüchtlingslagers befindet sich Agmars Hammer - ein Zeichen dessen, welch Stärke die Horde in der Drachenöde besitzt.

Zwar hege ich keine Zweifel daran, dass unsere Brüder und Schwestern von der Horde schon das Ergebnis unserer Versuche sehen können, mit denen wir die Taunka zum Anschluss an die Horde bewegen wollen, doch ungeachtet dessen möchte ich, dass die Erfolgsnachricht von Euch höchstpersönlich an Oberanführer Agmar überreicht wird.

Geht nun, [name]! Schnell wie der Wind! Ostwärts Agmars Hammer!_

speedydragon=12008 - website soll Trojaner beinhalten


----------



## Aishe (20. November 2008)

Zitat:
_Step 7: The Betrayal

1.) Darkness Stirs
2.) Herald of War
3.) A Life Without Regret
4.) The Battle for the Undercity_

Alexstrasza die Lebensbinderin - sie ist wohl diejenige, an der sich dann die Geister scheiden und die für Horde als auch für die Allianz die weiteren Quests vergibt:


speedydragon=31333 - website soll Trojaner beinhalten


----------



## Aishe (20. November 2008)

noch nen Hinweis gefunden:

In der Festung Wintergarde (Drachenöde) alle Quests erledigen, bis Ihr nach Feste Fordragon geschickt werdet:

_Auf zur Feste Fordragon! 

Questziel

Geht zur Feste Fordragon in der Drachenöde und sprecht mit Hochlord Bolvar Fordragon.

Beschreibung

Naxxramas' Kriegsmaschine ist zum Stillstand gebracht worden. Nun ist die Zeit gekommen, da Ihr unseren Streitkräften bei Angrathar, der Pforte des Zorns, zur Seite stehen sollt. Im Norden der Drachenöde schmiegt sie sich an einen Berg, unsere Operationsbasis namens Feste Fordragon. Dort wird Euch auch Lord Fordragon erwarten! Geht jetzt, [name]!

Verlasst die Stadt über das Nordtor und geht so lange in nord-nordwestliche Richtung, bis Ihr Euer Ziel erreicht habt.

Das Licht beschütze Euch!_

speedydragon - website soll Trojaner beherbergen


----------



## Hexenkind (20. November 2008)

Und die Schlacht war nur das erste Kapitel des Addons und der Geschichte. Da wird noch mehr kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (20. November 2008)

Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Questreihe startet bei der Allianz in der Feste Wintergarde.. Leute retten.. and so on.



Da geht das Problem schon los. Die Quest mit den zu rettenden Leuten funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich kann den von Wintergarde zur Verfügung gestellten Greifen nicht steuern. Die 3 Button "Bürger aufnehmen", "Bürger absetzen" und "Gleitflug" auf der Bedienleiste des Greifen zeigen keine Wirkung. Fliegen sowie Auf- und Absitzen geht jedoch.

Mein erster Verdacht war, das die Steuerleiste des Greifen mit der Pet-Leiste kollidiert. Dieses Problem gab es schon mal in BC bei dem Steuern von Teufelshäschern. Aber auch das Wegschicken des Pets zeigt keine Änderung.

Es scheint ein persönliches Problem meines Chars zu sein, denn ich sehe auf meinem Server ständig, wie andere Leute mit geretteten Einwohnern am Greifenposten ankommen und diese dann absetzen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Keksemacher (20. November 2008)

ich hab mal eine frage.also ich bin horde und habe nun die quest gemacht wo man auf einen windreiter muss und diese seuchenbestien oder wie auch immer killen muss.jedoch gibt mir der typ kein weiteren quest wo krieg ich da die folgequest her???


----------



## Aerona (20. November 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> i "jana ina" (sry...ich weiß nimmer wie richtig...)


Müsste Jaina Proudmoore sein


----------



## Stealthwar (21. November 2008)

Nein ich hab sie noch nicht gemacht, bin gerad mal 71  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo genau gibts die und ab welchem LvL ist die?


----------



## Vanitra (21. November 2008)

La schrieb:


> Da geht das Problem schon los. Die Quest mit den zu rettenden Leuten funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich kann den von Wintergarde zur Verfügung gestellten Greifen nicht steuern. Die 3 Button "Bürger aufnehmen", "Bürger absetzen" und "Gleitflug" auf der Bedienleiste des Greifen zeigen keine Wirkung. Fliegen sowie Auf- und Absitzen geht jedoch.
> 
> Mein erster Verdacht war, das die Steuerleiste des Greifen mit der Pet-Leiste kollidiert. Dieses Problem gab es schon mal in BC bei dem Steuern von Teufelshäschern. Aber auch das Wegschicken des Pets zeigt keine Änderung.


Daran liegt es auch nicht bei dieser Art von Quest. Sondern es liegt an der zu hohen Latenz. Sobald die eigene Latenz zu hoch ist reagieren die Buttons entweder gar nicht mehr oder nach x-mal drücken. Das Problem gibt es bei allen anderen Quest wo man auf die gleiche Art und Weise irgendwas steuern muss auch. Da hilft nur reloggen und im Hintergrund laufende Programme ausmachen die man für WoW nicht braucht (Virenscanner und Firewall sollten an bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ein Problem mit dem Pet hat man nur später in Zul'Drak wo man die dort rumlaufenden Spuk'e übernehmen soll um kristallisierte Seuche einzusammeln. Ist das Pet draussen dann lassen sie sich zwar übernehmen, reagieren aber nicht auf den Befehl zum einsammeln.


----------



## Vanitra (21. November 2008)

> Leider war die Quest bei mir verbugt. Als ich vor UC ankam war der König bereits losgelaufen und schon die Kanäle runter und hatte auch schon das Apothekarium gesichert. Als ich dort war da war der König bereits bei Sylvanas, die Quest fertig und ich wurde rausgeportet ohne überhaupt einen Untoten gesehen zu haben. Quest zwar abgeschlossen aber eben leider nicht erlebt.
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich das Video zu der Quest gesehen, so weiß ich wenigstens was passiert. Werd mal schauen ob ich mit der Gilde mitgehen kann sobald einer von uns auch soweit ist.


[QUOTE post='1232710' date='20.11.2008, 09:55']In deinem Fall war die Quest nicht verbuggt. Du hattest einfach das Pech das du nicht von anfang an dabei warst.[/QUOTE]
Was heisst nicht von Anfang an dabei. Als das Portal nach UC neben dem König in SW aufging bin ich sofort durch und hab auch dort die Quest angenommen, er war aber bereits weg. Da die Kanäle schon gesichert waren bin ich schnell runtergeritten. Allerdings war ich trotzdem zu langsam. Er ist anscheinend schon losgelaufen bevor ich überhaupt dort war. Es war ein Syncronisationsproblem also ein Bug. Normal sollte er erst loslaufen nachdem man die Quest vor UC annimmt. Im Video dauert es auch eine Weile bis sich der König runtergekämpft hat und nicht nur 2 Minuten so wie bei mir.
Er läuft dabei langsam und rennt nicht. Bei mir war er allerdings so schnell bei Sylvanas das selbst das hinreiten zu langsam war. -.-


----------



## Chubaka (21. November 2008)

Ein kleiner Tipp: wenn ihr den deutschen client mit aktivem englischem Sprachpaket spielt, dann seht ihr das Video nicht, ihr müsst um das Video zu sehen in diesem Fall auf "deutsch" umstellen.
AFAIK langt es wenn man die Quests im Drachentempel absolviert, ich jedenfalls habe nur wenige Quests in der Drachenöde gemacht bis ich "on ruby wings" annahm ...


----------



## JTR (21. November 2008)

Das ist echt die beste quest^^

und auf ally seite läuft man mit dem könig und jaina durch die kanalisation und haut erst so nen wurm kaputt dnach den aphoteker heini und danach ka ich bin bei jaina stehen geblieben wo die  sich gezofft haben^^


----------



## Leilax (21. November 2008)

Kleiner Tipp bei der Quest:
Es gibt den Erfolg fürs Angeln (man soll in SW und OG Angeln).
Falls ihr die Quest macht und nach OG geportet werdet, nutzt die Gelegenheit und Angelt ein paar Fische :-) (Einfacher gehts garnicht)


----------



## JTR (21. November 2008)

La schrieb:


> Da geht das Problem schon los. Die Quest mit den zu rettenden Leuten funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich kann den von Wintergarde zur Verfügung gestellten Greifen nicht steuern. Die 3 Button "Bürger aufnehmen", "Bürger absetzen" und "Gleitflug" auf der Bedienleiste des Greifen zeigen keine Wirkung. Fliegen sowie Auf- und Absitzen geht jedoch.
> 
> Mein erster Verdacht war, das die Steuerleiste des Greifen mit der Pet-Leiste kollidiert. Dieses Problem gab es schon mal in BC bei dem Steuern von Teufelshäschern. Aber auch das Wegschicken des Pets zeigt keine Änderung.
> 
> ...




du musst ALLE deine add ons solange ausmachen... würste noch öfters machen dürfen^^


----------



## KILLERxx0 (21. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das ist die allyseite, die horde wird wohl kaum unterstadt gehen, da wirds wohl sturmwind sein.
> 
> Ist ne lange questreihe in der Drachenöde mit Ingamevideo das einen richtig mitnimmt.
> 
> ...



ne horde geht uc, weil uns varimatras veraten hat, und die allis sind soweit ich weis in sw und killen putress


----------



## KILLERxx0 (21. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> doch tut man, ich war mit dem könig und jania drinne und habe thrall besiegt, aber bleib ruhig auf deinem besserwisser trip



öhm nee, bei der horde wenn man q macht kommt am schluus der könig von sw und will mit thrall kämpfen, dann kommt jaina und portet den könig der allianz und seine leute(nur npcs) weg und sagt, " so muss das nicht sein" oder so ähnlich weil sie nicht will das die sich gegenseitig umbringen


----------



## BimmBamm (21. November 2008)

La schrieb:


> Da geht das Problem schon los. Die Quest mit den zu rettenden Leuten funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich kann den von Wintergarde zur Verfügung gestellten Greifen nicht steuern. Die 3 Button "Bürger aufnehmen", "Bürger absetzen" und "Gleitflug" auf der Bedienleiste des Greifen zeigen keine Wirkung. Fliegen sowie Auf- und Absitzen geht jedoch.



Ich hatte dieses Problem auch - es lag an "Dominos" (Ersatz für die Standard-Action-Bars). Falls Du ein AddOn für die Leisten hast, schalte es vorübergehend aus.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (21. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das ist die allyseite, die horde wird wohl kaum unterstadt gehen, da wirds wohl sturmwind sein.
> 
> Ist ne lange questreihe in der Drachenöde mit Ingamevideo das einen richtig mitnimmt.
> 
> ...



Es ist hauptsächlich eine Hordequest, man muss mithilfe von thrall und silvana die einem zur seite stehen uc zurücherobern.


----------



## Aishe (21. November 2008)

Aishe - Veteranin der Pforte des Zorns sagt Calibur ein ganz dickes Dankeschön:

http://www.ingame.de/content/c/85118

Für alle vorsichtigen Nichauflinksklicker:

Wrath of the Lich King | Veteran der Pforte des Zorns Questreihe
von Calibur @ 18.11.08
Einige von euch haben die Questreihe um die Pforte des Zorns vielleicht bereits abgeschlossen. Für alle die noch nicht in den Genuss des Videos rund um Arthas gekommen sind, habe ich hier einen kleinen Guide mit allen Vorquests für euch vorbereitet. Sowohl die Allianz aber auch die Horde wird bedient.

Stellt euch aber schon mal auf eine lange Questline ein. Am meisten Zeit werdet ihr in der Drachenöde verbringen. Außerdem kann ich euch nur raten die Questtexte zu lesen, da die Questreihe eine der wichtigsten in ganz Wrath of the Lich King ist. Viel Spaß beim lösen der Questreihe wünscht euch euer inWoW.de Team.


Horde:

Die Questreihe starte für die Horde in der Boreanische Tundra. Die ersten zwei Quests müsst ihr in der Boreanische Tundra erfüllen. Danach geht es weiter in die Drachenöde.

1. Taunka'les Untergang
2. Quer durch Transborea
3. Ein Tauren unter Taunka 
4. Mit offenen Armen empfangen
5. Blutschwur der Horde
6. Agmars Hammer 

Nach dem ihr die Questsreihe hier abgeschlossen habt, geht es in Angmars Hammer weiter.

1. Der Sieg ist nahe...
2. Aus den Tiefen von Azjol-Nerub
3. Die Macht der Horde
4. Angriff aus der Luft!
5. Verdammt sollen die Seuchenbestien sein!

Von Valnok Windzürner geht es dann weiter in Angmars Hammer zu Großmutter Eisnebel.

1. Eisnebels Stärke
2. Ketten der Anub'ar
3. Die Rückkehr des Oberhäuptlings
4. Ein Hoch auf Roanauk!

Weiter geht die Reihe für die Horde zu Oberster Seuchenfürst Middleton.

1. Schwachköpfe, wo man nur hinsieht!
2. Die Seuche der Verlassenen und du: Wie man nicht stirbt
3. Smaragddrachentränen
4. Verbreitet die guten Neuigkeiten
5. Die Seuche der Verlassenen

Zurück geht es nach Angmars Hammer. Während der folgenden vier Quests müsst ihr auch den Wyrmruhtempel besuchen, in der mitte der Drachenöde. Vor allem die Quest "Auf rubinroten Schwingen" ist hier ein Highlight.

1. Der Vorposten der Kor'kron!
2. Audienz bei der Drachenkönigin
3. Galakrond und die Geißel
4. Auf rubinroten Schwingen

So hier haben alle Hordler unter euch die Questreihe fast abgeschlossen. Bevor ihr die letzte Quest abschließt denk daran eure Musik, beziehungsweise Sound zu aktivieren. Nachdem ihr die letzte Quest abgeschlossen habt, startet das sehr gelungene Video.

1. Die Rückkehr nach Angrathar

Nach beenden des Videos erhaltet ihr den Erfolg Veteran der Pforte des Zorns. Die Questreihe geht dann noch weiter, dass müsst ihr aber selber herausfinden.

Allianz:

Auch für die Allianz startet das ganze in der Boreanische Tundra, bei Gefreiter Casey.

1. Der vermisste Kurier
2. Von Verrätern und Verrat
3. Oberkommandant Halford Wyrmbann
4. Naxxramas und der Fall von Wintergarde
5. Flug des Verteidigers von Wintergarde
6. Kehrt zum Oberkommandanten zurück

So ab hier bekommt ihr zwei Quests von Oberkommandant Halford Wyrmbann. Welchen Weg ihr jetzt geht bleibt euch überlassen. Beide Wege sind hier erklärt.

Weg A:

1. Rettung vom Marktplatz
2. Findet Durkon!
3. Die Gruft des Adligen
4. Geheimnisse der Geißel
5. Das Rätsel des Folianten
6. Die Sprache des Todes verstehen
7. Eine rechtschaffene Predigt

Weg B:

1. Der Demognom
2. Die Suche nach Schleicha
3. Überlasst nichts dem Zufall
4. Die Kriegsmaschine der Geißel verstehen

So egal welchen Weg ihr nun gegangen seit, beide führen nun zu dieser weiterführenden Questreihe.

1. Hinein ins Feindgebiet 
2. Dampfpanzerüberraschung
3. In alle Winde verstreut
4. Die Maschinenkanone und du
5. Ramschbart muss gefunden werden!
6. Ramschbarts Tagebuch
7. Dem Eissturm hinterher: Front der 7. Legion
8. Dem Eissturm hinterher: Thel'zans Phylakterium
9. Endgültigkeit

Und weiter geht es mit dem letzten Teil der langen Questreihe.

1. Ein Ende und ein neuer Anfang
2. Auf zur Feste Fordragon!
3. Audienz bei der Drachenkönigin
4. Galakrond und die Geißel
5. Auf rubinroten Schwingen

So auch hier ist nach beendigung der Quest start des Videos.

1. Die Rückkehr nach Angrathar

So ich hoffe euch hat der Guide gefallen, und euch vor allem eine Hilfe bietet. Ich hoffe das mir bei der Questreihe der Allianz keine Fehler unterlaufen sind. Ich hab das Video lediglich als Hordler gesehen. Am ende bekommt ihr, wie schon erwähnt, ein Video um Arthas zu Gesicht, und den Erfolg Veteran der Pforte des Zorns. Viel Spaß beim Questen euer inWoW.de Team.

Achtung Spoiler!!!

Hier das Video am Ende der Questreihe.



Tags:World of Warcraft, Blizzard 
Spiel:World of WarCraft


----------



## henrikdeluxe (21. November 2008)

das is mal eine hilfreiche antwort, danke


----------



## cap chaos (21. November 2008)

manchmal schockieren mich die antworten in diesem forum -.-
ihr behauptet einfach sachen die überhaupt nicht haltbar sind ....

als ally kämpft man nicht gegen thrall ( zumindest nicht hauptsächlich ) und man kämpft auch nicht in sw
sondern in uc gegen den chef apotheker....

man kämpft zwar kurz gegen thrall aber jaina unterbindet das ziemlich zügig,
weil sie ja bekannterweise ein thrall fan ist ....^^


mfg 


Cap


----------



## slook (21. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das ist die allyseite, die horde wird wohl kaum unterstadt gehen, da wirds wohl sturmwind sein.


nö
falsch


sie erobern uc wieder zurück da es ja von diesem typen beim alchi labor übernommen wurde....sieht man ja im video


----------



## johnnyk2 (21. November 2008)

Ist die geilste Quest die ich je gemacht habe.
Auch allgemein hat sich Blizz in WotLK Mühe gegeben mit den Quests und die haben auch nen Hintergrund(zumindest die meisten).


----------



## Mainrick (21. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das ist die allyseite, die horde wird wohl kaum unterstadt gehen, da wirds wohl sturmwind sein.


 Ääähm... das ist eben NICHT die alli Quest.... und ja die allis haben auch so eine ähnliche quest nur das die Putress am ende töten müssen und nicht wie die Horde Varimathras


----------



## Karoluss (21. November 2008)

Ich fand die Q-Reihe auch wirklich gut gelungen, gerade den Abschluss, wo es nach Og und Uc geht, das war schon immer ein Traum von mir, mal als Ally ungestraft in die Hordenstädte zu kommen.^^

Gespannt bin ich mal, wie sich das Verhältnis zwischen der Allianz und der Horde weiterentwickelt, war es doch weitgehend eingeschlafen während Bc, scheint es ja nun wieder heftiger zu knallen, gerade durch die Rückkehr des Königs, würd mir wünschen, dass da noch mehr an Storyline kommt.^^


----------



## Hicks1 (21. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> auf gilneas geht sie immer nicht, auf garrosh (neuer server) geht sie, da macht sie nur alle paar tage / stunden einer



Stimmt auch hier nur zum teil. Bei manchen geht sie bei anderen nicht. Kumpel von mir(ebenfalls Gilneas) konnte sie Problemlos abschliessen.

Ich werde sie heute oder morgen mal machen. Hoff ich zumindest.


----------



## ChrisR1986 (21. November 2008)

Also aufgemacht war die Quest recht schön, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen ich fand sie langweilig...

Man rennt rein, steht dann an dem kleinen Tümpel und schaut zu, wie die Mobs umgehauen werden, 5 Minuten lang, bis der Wurm spawned.. Danach rennt man einfach den Leuten hinterher, die auch den Rest der Quest machen.

Lediglich das Ende, wo man auf Thrall zuläuft und sich alle anfangen zu kloppen fand ich als "aufregend", aber da wurd ja schnell einhalt geboten.

Mein Fazit: Nur hinterherlaufen, nichts machen, zuschauen, wie sich diese Quest von alleine löst.
Aber der Gedanke und die Aufmachung waren echt klasse.


----------



## Dryadris (21. November 2008)

Klar kann man nur hinterher laufen und nichts tun, aber das is ja öde ^^
Dann lieber mitkloppen und die beiden Buffs die man hat komplett ausreizen. Mal so richtig derbe Fähigkeiten raushauen und das hintereinander ohne Manaprobleme zu haben. Es war einfach ne Gaudi da in die Massen an Mobs reinzuspringen, zu bomben ohne sich einen Kopf über Aggro, Heal oder Mana machen zu müssen.


----------



## KILLERxx0 (27. November 2008)

Vislegis schrieb:


> ich hab hier was von frostmourn höhle gelesen aber sowas hab ich nich gesehen ,liegt das vielleicht daran dass ich Hordler bin? Und wo genau ist diese Höhle ... mich würd das mal interessieren




gibt diese q in der frsotgramhöhle auch für horde??


----------



## Taksoa (28. November 2008)

Ich hab die Questreihe gemacht und fand sie echt geil. So ist man ein teil der GEschichte gewrden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Schaden den ich da gemacht hab , würd ich gern immer machen xD

LG Taksoa


----------



## Nyrdan (28. November 2008)

Mich hat ja ein Freund schon vorgewarnt das bei der Q-Reihe ein sehr gutes ingame vid kommt, aber was da dann wirklich gekommen ist und das event dann noch danach, der WAHNSINN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin echt mit offenem Mund da gesessen und war einfach nur baff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das ist die allyseite, die horde wird wohl kaum unterstadt gehen, da wirds wohl sturmwind sein.



NEIN! Auch die Horde geht nach UC! 
*ACHTUNG SPOILER*
Der Liebe Malganis hatt nämlich sich viele liebe Dämonen und Geisel-Untote gerufen, und UC unter seine kontrolle gebracht. deshalb sind die Verlassenden Geflüchtet un Haben mit den Orcs einen Schlachtzug zusammen gestellt um Uc wieder zu erringen. Die Ally wissen das aber nicht(mit den Dämonen), und denken sich "Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung" und greifen halt an...


----------



## Crav3n (28. November 2008)

hab die qreihe auch gemacht mit der schlacht etc. aber bei mir kam kein video *heul 
^^ 

hm naja wat sollst


----------



## Mitzy (28. November 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> hab die qreihe auch gemacht mit der schlacht etc. aber bei mir kam kein video *heul
> ^^
> 
> hm naja wat sollst



Geh nochmal hin, also dahin wo nu alles brennt. Da steht die rote Drachen Herrin (mir fällt der Name nicht ein... Alixtraszes oder so) und sprech sie mal an. Bei mir hat sie da eine Funktion, dass du dir das Video "nochmal" anschauen kannst. Die Funktion heißt, soweit ich das weiß "Zeigt mir, was hier geschehen ist".


----------



## Torglosch (28. November 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Geh nochmal hin, also dahin wo nu alles brennt. Da steht die rote Drachen Herrin (mir fällt der Name nicht ein... Alixtraszes oder so) und sprech sie mal an. Bei mir hat sie da eine Funktion, dass du dir das Video "nochmal" anschauen kannst. Die Funktion heißt, soweit ich das weiß "Zeigt mir, was hier geschehen ist".



Und wenn das Video beim ersten mal nicht angezeigt wurde dann ist diese Funktion auch sinnlos da nix passiert
(Wie bei 15-20% der Leute aus meiner Gilde)


Die Questreihe selbst ist wirklich Klasse und endlich erlebt man mal wieder Story Hautnah was doch meist untergeht in WoW. Aber das Event in Unterstadt fand ich ganz ehrlich nur noch lächerlich. Mit 3 Leuten da reinrennen, tolle DMG Zahlen schauen und Horden von Untoten umhauen war einfach nur noch langweilig. Wenns wenigstens ne richtige Armee gewesen wäre....


----------



## Dropz (28. November 2008)

Bigbear9871 schrieb:


> Mal eine frage neben bei gibt es eine derartige Quest auch auf allyseite?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (28. November 2008)

Im Instanzierten Orgrimmar kann man übrigens auch den alten Fuchs angeln, nur ohne Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arsino (28. November 2008)

hab die q abgeschlossen gestern war der hammer mit dem video davor ist echt klasse die beste q die 2t beste ist ony pre also ally

muss sagen nice blizz  endlich lohnt sich das spielen wieder für sowas ist echt der hammer


----------



## bkeleanor (28. November 2008)

bei mir hatte die auch gebuggt...ich stand in dem moment als es losging wieder in SW mit abgeschlossener Quest.


----------



## Saschi/Silancer (28. November 2008)

Moin zusammen,

also kurz mal die Daten, DK lvl74 bis hierhin ist die Q Reihe schon erledigt:

So auch hier ist nach beendigung der Quest start des Videos.

1. Die Rückkehr nach Angrathar


was mir nun noch fehlt ist der AbschlussPart:

*1. Wiedergeboren aus der Asche

2. Das Schicksal wendet sich gegen Euch

3. Ein königlicher Coup

4. Es ist Zeit, totzuschlagen

5. Die Schlacht um Unterstadt*

die letzte questreihe startet bei mir nicht


leider hat die liebe Drachendame auf dem Turm aber nicht, wie in buffed beschrieben, die weiterführende Quest. Kann mir jetzt jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich die folge Q Reihe starten kann? Ich habe eben kurz gelesen das Sie im Fort Fordragon stehen soll und nicht im Turm, stimmt das? Für einen hilfreichen tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar, bis dahin war die Q Reihe aber sehr gelungen.

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Signorum (28. November 2008)

Mainrick schrieb:


> Ääähm... das ist eben NICHT die alli Quest.... und ja die allis haben auch so eine ähnliche quest nur das die Putress am ende töten müssen und nicht wie die Horde Varimathras



Können wir das kurz zusammenfassen: Beide wollen UC wiedererobern, die Horde für die treugebliebenen Verlassenen und die Allianz will ihre alte Hauptstadt wieder.

Bei dem Besuch in Ogrimar sind für Allianzler drei Erfolge drin, zwei beim Angeln und einmal ein kleiner Spaziergang durch RF.


----------



## nalcarya (28. November 2008)

Torglosch schrieb:


> Und wenn das Video beim ersten mal nicht angezeigt wurde dann ist diese Funktion auch sinnlos da nix passiert
> (Wie bei 15-20% der Leute aus meiner Gilde)


Das passiert wenn man mit deutschem Client und englischem Sprachpaket spielt... auf deutsch umstellen, Spiel neustarten und dann Video anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Huntermoon schrieb:


> Der Liebe Malganis


Varimathras.
Mal'Ganis ist der in HdZ 4 ;P


----------



## Crav3n (28. November 2008)

Ohman jetzt steh ich bei dir laber se an, aber passiert immernoch nichts... 
sobald sie sagt Kommt zu mir, .... gehts net weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> doch tut man, ich war mit dem könig und jania drinne und habe thrall besiegt, aber bleib ruhig auf deinem besserwisser trip


Bevor du anderen sagst sie sollen ruhig bleiben, lern du bitte erst solchen Mist zu posten wenn du auch richtig liegst und verzapf hier mit deinem "Möchtgernwissen tripp" nicht irgendwelchen Unsinn... du besiegst nicht thrall und auch nicht sylvanas du held, du besiegst als Ally den hochapotheker und gehst dann weiter in die Mitter, als hordler gehst du nach UC und bekämpfst den Dämonen neben Sylvanas, wenn Horde und Allianz aufeinander treffen beginnen sie ein Scharmützel was damit endet das Jaina alle einfriert und nach Hause portet...

also in dem Sinne "l2p"


----------



## Crav3n (28. November 2008)

Ah k hab fehler gefunden, hab deutschen client aber komischerweise sind nur englische videos vorhanden, einfach fix engb eingestellt und es ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (28. November 2008)

Absolut der selben Meinung!

Ich finde die Questreihe großartig.
Endlich hat Blizz das geschafft was eigentlich so richtig nur in Offline Spielen Möglich ist. Nämlich die Umgebung mitzugestalten. Ich hatte beim spielen der Q Reihe wirklich das Gefühl, gerade an der Geschichte teil zu nehmen und sie mitzugestalten. Richtig episch eben. Toll! Ein wirklicher Höhepunkt in meinem WoW Charakterleben. 

Toll designt!


----------



## Saschi/Silancer (28. November 2008)

Moin nochmal,

hat jemand vielleicht eine Antwort auf meinen Post von 11:33 Uhr? Oder einen Tipp der zur Lösung beiträgt!?

Danke


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. November 2008)

muss sagen das dieses Quest öde war leider hätte mir mehr erhofft und die belohnung war auch schlecht okay 41500 Eps tuhen immer gut^^


----------



## Crosis (1. Dezember 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Kil´Jaeden oder Sargeras würd ich mal schätzen


wohl eher Kil'Jaeden weil der ist ja nicht wirklich gestorben sondern ist einfach wieder nach nach Argus "geflohen" wenn ich das so richtig erzählt bekommen habe^^
Sargeras hat sich von Aegwynn töten lassen um in Medivh zu leben alles weitere ist zwar unbekannt aber ich denke weniger das sein geist einfach durch sone bazille die in der luft rumfliegt weiter leben kann^^


----------



## -FÜR-DIE-HORDE- (17. Dezember 2008)

Von Valnok Windzürner geht es dann weiter in Angmars Hammer zu Großmutter Eisnebel.

1. Eisnebels Stärke
2. Ketten der Anub'ar
3. Die Rückkehr des Oberhäuptlings
4. Ein Hoch auf Roanauk!

hab die vorherigen gemacht aber grossmutter eisnebel will mir keine q geben^^ 
bin lvl 73


wweiss jemand wieso ?


----------

